# The BMW Welt, The BMW Museum and the BMW Munich Plant - The Complete Welt Experience



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The BMW Welt complex - formed by the BMW Welt, Museum and Plant - has quickly become one of Bavaria's top attractions. The success of all three realms of discovery lies in their diverse range of regularly changing exhibitions and focus topics, as well as their exciting program of events. The BMW Welt combines technology, design and innovation with lifestyle, dynamism and culture to create a public space for meeting and discussion.

*The BMW Welt. The heart of the brand ***8211; the beat of the city*
The BMW Welt hosts more than 50 different events a year, from Brazilian carnival, to improvisational theater and poetry slams, through to Sunday matinees and the finale of the renowned BMW Welt Jazz Awards. Since the vehicle collection process is such an integral part of the BMW Welt, visitors who are taking one of the fascinating tours or viewing the changing vehicle exhibitions, can also share in the new car-owners' joy as they receive their BMW fresh off the production line.



The BMW Welt's Junior Campus Portal invites younger visitors to enter a fascinating universe for them to discover. The BMW Welt's wide range of educational programs allows young guests to try their hand at being an engineer or a car designer, for example. All of the content is closely tied in with the Bavarian school curriculum and designed to appeal to youngsters' curiosity. Specially trained staff assist with the individual programs.

Besides the diverse program of events and regularly changing exhibitions on BMW technology, design and innovation, visitors are also fascinated by the building's extraordinary architecture. Professor Wolf D. Prix's award-winning design makes the BMW Welt one of Munich's most exciting locations ***8211; both inside and out. The Viennese architect and his team, COOP HIMMELB(L)AU, consider themselves part of the deconstructionist tradition ***8211; together with famous international figures, such as Zaha Hadid, Daniel Libeskind and Rem Kohlhaas. The roof of the BMW Welt could easily fit over Saint Mark's Square in Venice. But the entire roof construction is supported by just eleven pillars, so that it almost appears to be floating. Some 3,600 solar cells were installed on this same roof, over a total area of 6,300 square meters, creating the impression of a single entity. Photographers and camera teams have also discovered its exciting architecture for themselves: The BMW Welt is regularly used as a location for TV productions and photo shoots.



The BMW Welt also offers an exceptional fine-dining experience. A large team of expert staff takes care of visitors' well-being, serving everything from light meals to three-course dinners, and making a visit to the BMW Welt a real culinary highlight.

At its opening in 2007, Christian Ude, Lord Mayor of Munich, the Bavarian state capital, commented that: "In this day and age of growing competition among industrial locations, it is by no means a given for such a large, dynamic and, in particular, global company to put down deeper roots in the city. The BMW Welt not only benefits Munich in visual and architectural terms ***8211; it is also a highly significant project through which BMW is once again pledging its commitment to its home city."

The latest information on opening hours, events and guided tours can be found in the internet at www.bmw-welt.com/en.

*The BMW Museum. History up close*
Munich is where BMW's history all began. The Museum also reflects the ongoing history of the company in the city. Visitors are able to experience and learn about the brand's technological horizons and design history: from the very beginnings early last century all the way into the new millennium. The Museum's collection of historical cars, motorcycles, racing and aircraft engines, combined with a glimpse of the technology and designs of the future, have been the foundation of its success since 1973. With its unique range of original exhibits, the BMW Museum appeals to visitors from all over the world and has established itself as one of Munich's most popular attractions.



Since it reopened in 2008, the BMW Museum has continued not only its own success story, but also that of the company ***8211; in a new space, with new content: With its new approach, and five times the exhibition space, the BMW Museum highlights BMW's competence and innovative strength.

Over an area of 5,000 square meters, vehicles, themes, architecture, design and media concepts combine to provide an unmistakable brand experience and form a unique composition of exhibits from past, present and future. The range of topics comprises the history of the BMW Company, its brand and products, and combines all of these with a broad range of developments in design, technology and motor sports. Strolling through 25 focus topics, visitors from all over the world walk along "Museum roads" and submit to an intense brand experience.



The latest information on opening hours and admission prices can be found in the internet at www.bmw-museum.com.

*The BMW Plant. A passion for technology*
The same high standards of quality, safety and careful use of resources apply at all plants within BMW's international production network. Innovative production technologies and highly skilled employees at all locations assure the production of premium cars "Made by BMW" comprising more than 10,000 individual parts and components.



The BMW Plant Munich is the BMW Group's original plant. It is located in the north of the city, directly next to the BMW Group Headquarters, the BMW Museum and the BMW Welt. The Plant employs a workforce of around 9,000 people from more than 50 countries around the world, including around 700 apprentices. As a part of the BMW Group's global production network, the BMW Munich Plant builds more than 1,000 engines and up to 1,000 cars a day. Representing all of the BMW Group's international production facilities, the BMW Munich Plant, next to the BMW Welt, offers visitors a direct insight into state-of-the-art automobile manufacture.

The origins of BMW production go all the way back to the year 1917. Since 1922, the plant has stood in Munich's Milbertshofen district in the north of the city. Originally, the Munich Plant built only aircraft engines and motorcycles: In fact, BMW's 100,000th motorcycle rolled off the production line here in 1938. Automobile production in Munich did not begin until 1951, with the launch of the BMW 501. The first BMW Isetta was built just four years later, securing additional jobs. The BMW 1500, the brand's first sporty four-door midrange sedan, entered production in 1962, laying the foundation for BMW's success in the market. The company transferred some stages of production from Milbertshofen to the town of Dingolfing some 110 kilometers north-east of Munich in the late '60s, with motorcycle production moving to Berlin in 1969 to relieve the BMW Plant Munich.

The BMW 3 Series, to this day the BMW brand's most successful model series, entered production at the Munich Plant in 1975. Numerous innovations in control and production technology were introduced at the Milbertshofen Plant for the first time ***8211; such as the world's first fully-automated production of the under-body assembly in the body shop. The 1980s were characterized by ongoing expansion of BMW's production network, with new plants in Steyr, Regensburg and Wackersdorf all going on stream. After the foundry was moved to Landshut and the BMW's Research and Innovation Center completed in the north of Munich, the Munich Plant concentrated on the production of automobiles and engines from the mid-80s on. One of the key decisions taken in the '90s was to build all of the BMW Group's large, high-performance M engines at the Munich Plant.

*BMW Plant tours*
Since the BMW Welt opened, visitors ***8211; including many customers collecting their cars ***8211; have taken a tour along the Plant's "Production Mile", which leads through various production halls and production stages, ranging from Press Shop to Assembly. The BMW Plant Munich is open to all visitors over the age of seven. Maximum group size is 30 visitors; guests can opt to take a private tour or join a group tour. Tours should be booked in advance by calling the BMW Welt Info Service at +49 180 2 118822. Customers collecting their car at the BMW Welt may include a plant tour as part of their itinerary.


----------



## DEATH2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Very informative. Thanks.


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a great experience for European delivery folks. The whole area there is just sublime....despite being hungover from Oktoberfest....the day spent there was just great and the factory tour is just awesome. Can't wait to get back on the next ED!


----------

